# SQL will not emerge: AMD Fusion E350 Hudson M1

## telephonsavanh

```
davkir ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O1 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mss           e4a -mno-3dnow -mpopcnt"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="perl ssl mysql debug dbd apache2 cgi

urandom uuid acl bzip2 lzma zlib ncurses community debug perl ssl berkdb gdbm my           sql debug ssl actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_de           fault authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner            authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache e           nv expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio me           m_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id us           erdir usertrack vhost_alias apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype debug filei           nfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session si           mplexml ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib

"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

```

```
davkir ~ # emerge -a ampache                                                               

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.56  USE="community debug perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb"

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mysql-5.1  USE="-embedded -minimal -static"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.12  USE="berkdb gdbm mysql -doc -freetds -ldap -odbc -postgres -sqlite -static-libs"

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.21  USE="ssl"

[ebuild  N     ] www-servers/apache-2.2.21-r1  USE="debug ssl -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/php-5.3.8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype debug fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gd-external -gmp -imap -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip"

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/httpd-cgi-0

[ebuild  N     ] www-apps/ampache-3.5.3-r1  USE="-vhosts"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) dev-db/mysql-5.1.56

 * mysql-5.1.56.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.56 failed (setup phase):

 *   Bug #344885: Upstream has broken USE=debug for 5.1 series >=5.1.51

 *

 * Call stack:

 *      ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_setup

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1450:  Called mysql_pkg_setup

 *   mysql.eclass, line  809:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Bug #344885: Upstream has broken USE=debug for 5.1 series >=5.1.51"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.1.56',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.1.56'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/work/mysql'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/mysql-5.1.56, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-5.1.56:

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.56 failed (setup phase):

 *   Bug #344885: Upstream has broken USE=debug for 5.1 series >=5.1.51

 *

 * Call stack:

 *      ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_setup

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1450:  Called mysql_pkg_setup

 *   mysql.eclass, line  809:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Bug #344885: Upstream has broken USE=debug for 5.1 series >=5.1.51"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.1.56',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.1.56'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.56/work/mysql'

davkir ~ #

```

```
davkir ~ # emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.1.56

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_E-350_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Dec 2011 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O1 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4a -mno-3dnow -mpopcnt"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O1 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4a -mno-3dnow -mpopcnt"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl actions alias amd64 apache2 auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex berkdb bzip2 cache cgi cgid cli community cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd debug deflate dir disk_cache dri env expires ext_filter file_cache fileinfo filter fortran gd gdbm gpm hash headers iconv include info ipv6 json log_config logio lzma mem_cache mime mime_magic mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses negotiation nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl phar posix pppd readline rewrite session setenvif simplexml speling sse sse2 ssl status sysfs tcpd tokenizer unicode unique_id urandom userdir usertrack uuid vhost_alias xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

=========================================================================

=========================================================================

Topics I've read:

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-904286-start-0.html

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6683783.html#6683783

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6621789.html#6621789

----------

## roarinelk

Read the error message: "debug" USE flag doesn't work with mysql.

----------

## telephonsavanh

My bad... I should have waited a 2nd day to do this part. Head gets cloudy when you're only thinking about one thing.

Thanks!

----------

## upengan78

Quick question related to this topic.

I also received message while using debug flag.

```

Saving to: “/usr/portage/distfiles/mysql-5.1.56.tar.gz”

100%[======================================>] 24,795,624  9.91M/s   in 2.4s    

2012-02-01 10:12:48 (9.91 MB/s) - “/usr/portage/distfiles/mysql-5.1.56.tar.gz” saved [24795624/24795624]

 * mysql-5.1.56.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2'

--2012-02-01 10:12:49--  http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2

Resolving mirror.mcs.anl.gov (mirror.mcs.anl.gov)... 2620:0:dc0:1800:214:4fff:fe7d:1b9, 146.137.96.15, 146.137.96.7

Connecting to mirror.mcs.anl.gov (mirror.mcs.anl.gov)|2620:0:dc0:1800:214:4fff:fe7d:1b9|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1312102 (1.3M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: “/usr/portage/distfiles/mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2”

100%[======================================>] 1,312,102   7.22M/s   in 0.2s    

2012-02-01 10:12:49 (7.22 MB/s) - “/usr/portage/distfiles/mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2” saved [1312102/1312102]

 * mysql-extras-20110426-1046Z.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.56 failed (setup phase):

 *   Bug #344885: Upstream has broken USE=debug for 5.1 series >=5.1.51
```

I would like to have mysql.log enabled, what are my options? If I understand correctly unless MySQL has debug USE flag enabled, one can't use 'log' configuration in my.conf. Am I correct?

```

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue 

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server ;)

#log                  = /tmp/mysqld.sql

log   /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
```

[I] dev-db/mysql

```
     Available versions:  [M]4.0.27-r1 [M]4.1.22-r1 [M]5.0.91 [M]~5.0.92 [M]5.1.51 [M]~5.1.52 [M]~5.1.52-r1 [M]~5.1.53 5.1.56 ~5.1.56-r1 ~5.1.57 ~5.1.58-r1 ~5.1.59 ~5.1.61 [M]~5.5.19 [M]~5.5.20 {berkdb big-tables cluster +community debug embedded extraengine latin1 max-idx-128 minimal pbxt (+)perl profiling raid selinux ssl static systemtap test xtradb}

     Installed versions:  5.1.56(06:42:37 PM 12/13/2011)(community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling -selinux -static -test -xtradb)

     Homepage:            http://www.mysql.com/

     Description:         A fast, multi-threaded, multi-user SQL database server.
```

----------

